# Cook Brothers Downhill Mountain Bike 24/26



## moosegoosenick (Mar 5, 2007)

Someone suggested I start a thread for this. Hope you guys enjoy it. It may be for sale if anyone is interested.

COOK BROTHERS24/26 Racing Bike
Vintage from around 1982/83 according to Jack Witmer who engineered this particular frameset for one of the welders at Cook Brothers named Kevin Cobb. According to Jack, this is one of maybe 2 that were built and is more than likely the only one in existence.This frame utilizes a 24 inch rear and a 26 inch front wheel combo.
The frame,fork,handle bars and seat post material is 100% Chromoly, there is NO serial number what-so-ever.The engineering that Cook Brothers did at this time was way ahead of it's time. Consider the fact that the forks on this bike have an intergrated stem called a Uni-Clamp. This is 1982 folks and was the predecessor to todays fork/stem combos.
All Cook Brothers parts were used in the build up of this bike.

Frame and Forks
Stem Uni-Clamp Design
Cranks.Original Dog Bone Cook Cranks with a Cook Brothers Spyder.
Cook Brothers Sealed Bearing Bottom Bracket as well as Hubs and are you ready for this??? Original Cook Brothers Pedals. Now honestly, when was the last time you seen a set of these?
Cook Brothers Handle Bars
Cook Brothers Laid Back Seat Post


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

wasn't it on ebay a week ago?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> wasn't it on ebay a week ago?


Thats what I thought too. :skep:


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I think you mean Trials Bike?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yea, it keeps getting listed on ebay then pulled.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

A cooks trials bike. Now that you see some action shots of the bike it sense. Neat bike. I'm suprised you did not get your BIN price. Considering some of those cbr bmx collectors. If those stupid aerospeeds go for insane amounts, I'd figure this bike to be a bargin with those pedals, Wish I had those pedals,bb,and crank for my 26. CT


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Dave Wonderly handling the trials duty aboard that bad scooter.


----------



## moosegoosenick (Mar 5, 2007)

Bigwheel said:


> I think you mean Trials Bike?


The individual I bought it from rode it as a BMX Bike, that is why I had it listed as a BMX Bike as well as a Downhill and a Mountain Bike. The Trials Bike never crossed my mind.

"Yea, it keeps getting listed on ebay then pulled." The reasoning for this was the fact that people I know from various forums want it, and like a fool I pull it then get the infamous email " The wife says no"
I think I will display it at one more show this year and then disassenble it and box it up.
Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------

